# New guy here



## moose203 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello all, why i havent joined sooner IDK, well little about me 33yr old below the knee amputee, i am looking to be compete in shows in a year or so. I would love to compete against able body competetors but also in a " handicap" show or class if there is such a thing. I was a firefighter for 7 years as an amputee so hard work i am used too. so there it is hope to meet some great people and maybe a few local people to work out with.

J


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*moose203* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## getpumped (Jun 17, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Freeway (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## moose203 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the welcomes 

J


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hello


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2011)

Greetings.


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------

